# Stunning symmetrical bald eagle photo explained



## RowdyRay (May 21, 2019)

Stunning symmetrical bald eagle photo explained


----------



## JonFZ300 (May 22, 2019)

It's a great pic but the guy knew the bird was unhappy with him and didn't care.


----------



## RowdyRay (May 22, 2019)

JonFZ300 said:


> It's a great pic but the guy knew the bird was unhappy with him and didn't care.



Exactly. Thought there would be a bigger response. 

I don't use social media, but many on here do. The photo has gone stupid, or "viral" to those addicted to it. Friends were calling and texting me about this "awesome" photo. Decided to see what the hype was about, and found this story. Wanted to shed some light on it.


----------



## Derrel (May 22, 2019)

GOOD pic....

Captive bird.. many hardcores are not keen on pics made in captivity, or at rescues/sanctuaries...

Contests for example, often do not allow birds that live less than free...

I am not worried about this issue, but at the same time, this eagle is not a "wild eagle"....


----------



## vintagesnaps (May 23, 2019)

In my area if they're in a raptor center they've been injured and not able to return to the wild.

So if this was edited/cropped, was it actually symmetrical?? Now I wonder. We may never know...


----------



## JonFZ300 (May 23, 2019)

Check out the little gif video. The bird takes off and it looks great, then it flies about 3 feet overhead and the camera turns and you see a bunch of people standing within 10 feet of where it landed. This one doesn't look injured to me, but what do I know?


----------



## Derrel (May 23, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> In my area if they're in a raptor center they've been injured and not able to return to the wild.
> 
> So if this was edited/cropped, was it actually symmetrical?? Now I wonder. We may never know...




I thought the symmetry was with the wing position, not being centered within the frame area.


----------



## CherylL (May 23, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> In my area if they're in a raptor center they've been injured and not able to return to the wild.
> 
> So if this was edited/cropped, was it actually symmetrical?? Now I wonder. We may never know...



The same at the raptor rehab center in my area.  The goal is to get them back into the wild.


----------



## RowdyRay (May 23, 2019)

I wasn't questioning the symmetrical part. He did take a cool photo. It was how he got it that bothered me.


----------



## BasilFawlty (Jun 10, 2019)

One of those rare "right place, right time, dumb luck" photos - but still pretty darn cool.


----------



## weepete (Jun 10, 2019)

Well....a good shot is a good shot regardless, still takes skill to make it. 

Often these places will have a mix of birds, captive bred and trained birds that are for falconry and display, but also support re-introductions, treatment for injured wild birds that will be kept wild and set free again once they've healed, some feeding of wild birds. They can keep rare or endangered species going through breeding programmes etc. Some birds require a lot of care and because of that become domesticated and therefore can't be released so it's not a straightforward issue. 

I think the line is if it's portrayed as a shot of a wild bird, but in this case it's clear it was taken in a centre so perfecctly fine IMO


----------

